# Audi TT Roadster



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Looking good. 8)




























Here's a good article on the TT Roadster.

http://www.fourtitude.com/news/publish/ ... 2634.shtml


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Looks good. Interior looks great. Looks like baseball leather will be making a comeback.


----------



## evenfaster (May 15, 2006)

yes.. that's it! Worth waiting for... imagine Dolphin Grey, grey hood, brown leather ( like in the pictures )...


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

IMO don't like it as much as the coupe. :?


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I like what they have done with the seatbelts as I always thought getting them on the MK1 was a bit of a stretch! Infact passengers often use to ask were the seatblet had gone...


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Actually, I much prefer this model to the Coupe


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> Actually, I much prefer this model to the Coupe


You're not the only one - may seriously be reconsidering before placing a definate order......


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

CamV6 said:


> Actually, I much prefer this model to the Coupe


by a long shot, much, much better looking, and the interior doesnt seem as bland as the coupe. Thought that was the worse thing about the MK2, totally wrong in comparison to the original.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ronin said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I much prefer this model to the Coupe
> ...


Cant see any difference in the interior to mine


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

the pictures above published in Autocar today - page 20-21, and also on their website here: http://www.autocar.co.uk/news_article.asp?na_id=222738. For all you lazy folk here is what they wrote:



Autocar said:


> *After a new drop-top TT? Youâ€™re in for a pleasant surprise. Audi's new roadster will be cheaper than expected when it goes on sale in March. *
> 
> The new TT roadster starts at Â£26,875 for the 2.0-litre TFSI and rises to Â£31,535 for the 3.2-litre quattro. A diesel version is also a possibility for 2008, most likely using a 168bhp 2.0-litre unit.
> 
> ...


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Who will be the first one to get a tractor-TT? (ie. diesel powered )


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

err isn't the interior the same? what's not so bland abt the roadster one?


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Only difference is the bit of strap that holds the seatbelt to the seats. New colour and trim I suppose.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*Bigger pics.*


































Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Hans.


----------



## merlot (Jul 26, 2006)

Will that be red leather and a red roof? Hopefully.


----------



## merlot (Jul 26, 2006)

Lets hope that Autocar are right and it is March. However, they have been very optimistic in the past on launch dates.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Next year 2007, there will be a special edition from this Roadstar

The "Barbie" special edition, also availeble in Pink.

Roadstar's are for girls.

End of the story.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Rebel said:


> Next year 2007, there will be a special edition from this Roadstar
> 
> The "Barbie" special edition, also availeble in Pink.
> 
> ...


The lady doth protest too much :-*


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Top Gear review:

http://www.topgear.com/content/news/stories/1228/

4Car review:

http://www.channel4.com/4car/news/news- ... s_id=15372

What Car review:

http://www.whatcar.co.uk/news-article.aspx?NA=222770


----------



## vul3ck6 (Sep 26, 2006)

I never like roadster anyway!!! it's for people who like to show off and I don't feel safe in it.............


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Rebel said:


> Next year 2007, there will be a special edition from this Roadstar
> 
> The "Barbie" special edition, also availeble in Pink.
> 
> ...


And that coming from someone who has a sig of a MAN in lycra :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Broken.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks better in the photo posted by hans with the bi-colours.....

in the 1st photos reminded me too much of the slk? :?

may be the angle on the photos???


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Its lost the glass wind deflector as well..........


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

ronin said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Next year 2007, there will be a special edition from this Roadstar
> ...


Maybe you can run with me 15 Miles, than i will give you my view abouth Roadstar's and Lycra 8)


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

It's actually growing on me. My first reaction was "Yuk", but as more pictures come out more I like it. I also like the idea of a soft top for the sunny days... :roll:

I have been driving an A4 Cabrio for a while (courtesy car while my TT doesn't arrive) and I'm quite enjoying it, despite the 1.8T engine, 5 speed gearbox and weird steering...

I wonder how much weight has the new TT-R gained with the stiffer chassis with more steel than the coupe...


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Rebel said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


Man, you're so f$%$ good! When I grow up I want to be like you! Strong, big house, big wallet, big cars... Hell, you must be the luckiest man around. Now that we've all got that, can we talk about TTs again?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Rebel said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


You are joking right?
Be seen out with a bloke in lycra - yeah right, like thats going to happen :roll:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

tehdarkstar said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


argh, shut up 

Just look who begon..

I think the Roadstar will have a extra weight from 10% against the coupe


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Rebel said:


> tehdarkstar said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


Yeah... There's always someone starting, right? The rest of the world... When will they learn... :?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

If you didn't say something this subject was already down the road, but the people like you, who alway's digg deeper in it, are the people who create a war.......not only on forum's .... :wink:

What is wrong with a Barbi-edition roadstar?
The VW beetle has also one....?
I think that there are many woman out there who liked it.
And the majority drivers from a roadstar are woman, so.?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Rebel are you posh? RoadSTAR .... narf narf  :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Rebel said:


> If you didn't say something this subject was already down the road, but the people like you, who alway's digg deeper in it, are the people who create a war.......not only on forum's .... :wink:


I thought the people who started wars where those who thought they were always right, and were intent on thrusting it down people's throats whether they liked it or not. :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Rebel said:


>


Are you a monkey now?  3 of em


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


i'm the middle one 

Karcsi, why did your country bombed afghanistan and irak?
Did they start a war with you first?

So don't say something like that to me......
There are also people who just follow blind some one other because they want to be part of "something"

I also got a meaning abouth this topic, and if i want to say this, i just have the right to say this. A roadstar is a sissy-car.

I didn't understand what the picture from my signature got to do with it. 
Maybe it's not me on it?
Maybe the leg's from Dotti are on that picture?
Who gives a fuck? It's just a picture.

Did you never heard off the Barbie edition from the VW beetle? it was a serious post.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

http://www.caranddriver.com/carnews/116 ... eetle.html












> Volkswagen Barbie Beetle - Car News
> Abandoning all semblance of masculinity, VW really does paint one that pink.
> BY JARED GALL, September 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Anyway, back on topic - I really like it. I currently have a Z4 3.0 but am fed up driving a manual when I do so much urban mileage.

I would definitely consider a 3.2 DSG, no offence to Mk1 owners but I reckon it's a big improvement 8)

Cheers,

Mike.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Rebel said:


> Karcsi, why did your country bombed afghanistan and irak?
> Did they start a war with you first?
> 
> So don't say something like that to me......
> There are also people who just follow blind some one other because they want to be part of "something"


Dude, what the hell are you smoking? You always state your opinion like it is fact, and never argue your view point but prefer just to argue. In my books, you are a prat of the highest order. I hope it is the language barrier talking and you are much more reasoned and civil in reality.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Ohw sorry i forgot, you are a hungarian...

Good night and sleep well


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm hungary .... wouldn't say no to a bag of chips   :wink:

Or am I swedish  :wink:

Rebel is dutch ahh that explains why he is the way he is   :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Dotti said:


> I'm hungary .... wouldn't say no to a bag of chips  :wink:
> 
> Or am I swedish  :wink:
> 
> Rebel is dutch ahh that explains why he is the way he is   :wink:


And english woman have long feet.....so we have all or strange things.... 

p.s. i'm more belgium than dutch, but that is a different story....


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

If anyone's still interested in the Roadster, it's now on the TT microsite in the Audi lounge:

http://microsites.audi.com/auditt-loung ... hp?lang=en


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I'm liking that alot!

The baseball is superb

Probably an expensive option, cant help feel the steering wheel need tan leather and not just the stitch though.

8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mmmmmmmmmm :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Here's what I wrote for the TTOC website - it's being uploaded I type...

Roadster ready to drop.

The successor to the MKI TTR is expected to open for UK order in January 2007 with first deliveries in time for the summer.

Like its CoupÃ© counterpart, the new TT Roadster has left behind the traditional all-steel construction in favour of an advanced hybrid Audi Space Frame (ASF) body shell. This blends 58% aluminium and 42% steel (compared to the CoupÃ©sâ€™ 69% aluminium and 31% steel) to minimise weight, maximise dynamic potential and allow full exploitation of the two powerful petrol engines available at launch.

To minimise impact on the weight savings made through the new construction technology, the new TT Roadster retains a cloth hood â€" electrohydraulically powered in both versions â€" which is both lighter than before through the use of a new steel and aluminium support framework, and even more insulating thanks to an additional layer of soundproofing.

Incorporating a heated glass rear window, the soft top opens or closes in just 12 seconds, and MKI TTR owners will be interested to know that now it can be operated at speeds of up to 30mph. A new Z-fold system stacks the rigid front section of the roof on top of the cloth to form a cover, ensuring that the hood sits completely flush with the body thereby eliminating the need for a tonneau. Operation is now also completely â€˜hands-freeâ€™, with no need to attach or detach the hood to or from the windscreen rail. A powered mesh wind deflector is fitted as standard to UK TT Roadster models to streamline airflow through the cabin and minimise buffeting.

Underpinning the latest Roadster is a new suspension configuration incorporating a multi-link set-up at the rear for optimum composure at speed. Helped by its wider track, and by new electromechanical speed-sensitive steering and a new high performance braking system, the advanced chassis permits dramatic improvements in the TT Roadsterâ€™s handling adjustability and overall agility compared with the outgoing model, combined with noticeable gains in ride comfort.

And, of course, the magnetic ride system that was introduced on the CoupÃ© will also be available on the Roadster and will help to improve the handling even further.

The systemâ€™s sophisticated dampers are filled with a magnetorheological fluid containing minute magnetic particles that can be influenced by an electromagnetic field. By applying a voltage to the systemâ€™s electromagnets, the viscosity of the fluid is altered by the affected magnetic particles, increasing resistance to damper movement to iron out pitch and roll when necessary, and reducing resistance when ride comfort takes precedence.

Stability at speed is also enhanced by an electrically powered rear spoiler which helps to increase down force on the rear of the TT Roadster, and retracts to sit flush with the body when not required.

For further information please contact:

Robin Davies, Telephone: 01908 601407
Product Affairs Manager e-mail: [email protected]

Kate Dixon, Telephone: 01908 601629
Media Relations Manager e-mail:	[email protected]

David Ingram, Telephone: 01908 601413
Press Relations Manager, e-mail: [email protected]
Product and Technology

Jon Zammett, Head of PR Telephone: 01908 601455
e-mail:	[email protected]

Date of release 18.10.06


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

:roll:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Kell said:


> Here's what I wrote for the TTOC website - it's being uploaded I type...


When do you get to do the roadtest?? :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what I wrote for the TTOC website - it's being uploaded I type...
> ...


Next week.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

any pics with hood up?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Karcsi, why did your country bombed afghanistan and irak?
> ...


I think Rebel needs a check up from the neck up.



Rebel said:


> And english woman have long feet.....so we have all or strange things....


What the hell are you on about, we are having a discussion about the TT Roadster and you are going on about bombing and women having long feet.

Do you honestly think the British public wanted to bomb anyone, we woke up one morning and were told we already had.

If you haven't got anything constructive to say don't say anything at all


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

DXN said:


> any pics with hood up?












Difficult to see with it being black on black but you get the gist


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Looks much tidier top than the mk1. Less pram-like.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

ezzie said:


> Looks much tidier top than the mk1. Less pram-like.


Agree - and I'm an ex mk1 roadster owner.

tempted to cancel the coupe order. I've had ragtops for 4 years and this is v. nice imo


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

senwar said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > any pics with hood up?
> ...


That is pure class!  Nothing girlie about that car.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I am seriously gonna see if I can trade mine asap for this beaut... 8)


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

So, realistically, when are we likely to see it?

Are dealers taking deposits for them now?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

senwar said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > any pics with hood up?
> ...


Doh! I was hoping it was gonna look crap

That is superb!

8)


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

senwar said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > any pics with hood up?
> ...


Is it true the lycra roof option is only available in the netherlands?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OOOh you REBEL :wink:

Biggest wonkie on the Forum


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

On that picture you can't see how ugly it looks with the roof up.
Nice piece of strategie from Audi, black roof against a black background , hahaha, why not against a normal background????

When the roof is down, it's a nice car just like the MK1, but with the roof up, it's the same old song like the MK1, looks crap.

Audi did a easy job with the aluuminium headprotection by a rollover.
All the other marks, use some kind off protection which pop-up when the car rolls over, and audi put those ugly aluminium roundings behinde the head.......cheap solution.


----------

